# Winding tips????



## Beadette

Hi everyone,

My baby boy seems to really struggle after a feed sometimes to bring his wind up. I have tried the more conventional methods and they are hit and miss if they work or not. If I try and lay him flat soon after a feed, whether he has brought up some wind or not he gets really squirmy and uncomfortable. We've only been home for a few days so I'm very new to this.

He is breastfed on demand and feeds like a dream. His latch is perfect but I'm really struggling to help him after a feed. 

FYI - if he is put upright on my chest he is fine and will fall to sleep, he just struggles when laid flat (for this reason we are having issues getting him to sleep in his moses basket - in NICU they had him sleep on his front a lot as he preferred it but obviously I can't do that now we're home)

Any advice is welcomed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Olivias_mum

oh hun we had the same problem soon after Olivia came home, We found that the sitting her on your knee and kind of moving her around in a circle helped alot, but she always really struggled bringing her wind up. 
Our GP told us to get infacol from boots/pharmacy, from the website- ''Infacol is a clinically proven treatment for trapped wind, infant colic and griping pain, and is suitable to give from birth onwards.'' It definately helped with Olivia xx


----------



## Beadette

Thank you Hun I'll try it. I've got some dentinox at home which says suitable from birth but not premature babies but doesn't say why? 

I'll look into it xx


----------



## Olivias_mum

Our GP said we couldnt use gripe water but could use infacol from birth xx


----------



## toothfairyx

We had issues with this too - he was much easier to wind on a bottle than with a breast feed - I think it was because with a bottle he took it so fast the wind wasn't as low down as it got with a really slow breast feed, as it took him ages to breast feed even though he never had any difficulty getting to grips with it. 
He used to scream if I tried to put him over my shoulder, although now he's bigger it's OK.
I didn't find infacol worked really but hloding him very straight, or moving him in a circular motion often brought up a really big burp.
The other thing to remember is that you might not always bring up wind each time and thats OK. Sometimes lying down for 10-15 mins and then picking him up will get a burp up. 
I have a feeling that pretty much all prems have issues with reflux due to their oesophageal sphincter being underdeveloped and having NG tubes down it, plus all the aspirating of contents could have an effect on the musculature down there. Therefore, you might want to try lying him slightly raised and see if he is a bit more comfortable.


----------



## Beadette

toothfairyx said:


> We had issues with this too - he was much easier to wind on a bottle than with a breast feed - I think it was because with a bottle he took it so fast the wind wasn't as low down as it got with a really slow breast feed, as it took him ages to breast feed even though he never had any difficulty getting to grips with it.
> He used to scream if I tried to put him over my shoulder, although now he's bigger it's OK.
> I didn't find infacol worked really but hloding him very straight, or moving him in a circular motion often brought up a really big burp.
> The other thing to remember is that you might not always bring up wind each time and thats OK. Sometimes lying down for 10-15 mins and then picking him up will get a burp up.
> I have a feeling that pretty much all prems have issues with reflux due to their oesophageal sphincter being underdeveloped and having NG tubes down it, plus all the aspirating of contents could have an effect on the musculature down there. Therefore, you might want to try lying him slightly raised and see if he is a bit more comfortable.


Thank you - that makes a lot of sense! We do appear to have turned a corner today so far - perhaps mummy is getting a little better with technique! :thumbup: It's all trial and error I suppose!

Thanks mummies!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## 20andpregnant

I have this same problem but my mum suggested sitting him on my knee and swaying him side to side and backwards and forwards to dislodge the trapped air. Works really well!
I hope that made sense and it works for you :) xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Beadette - firstly congratulations on your baby - I remember you from TTC after a loss. So happy to see you and your LO.

We had terrible problems bringing up Thalias wind when she first came home - I think its because their tummies are tinier than term babies its harder to get the wind up. We tried everything but found jigging her up and down on end of knee while rubbing and patting back was best - I also found if wind didn't come up almost immediately it wasn't going to at all though rubbing her back for a while after a feed seemed to ease her discomfort and then the wind seemed to come out other end!! I also would lay her back down in my arms flat for a couple minutes then sit her back up straight as I could rubbing into small of her back. 

I have to say - she's 8 weeks corrected now and wind always comes up now so it does get easier as they get bigger.

Good Luck and Congrats xx


----------

